
Finally, a cheap smartphone with true flagship power - kanishkdudeja
https://www.engadget.com/2018/08/22/pocophone-f1-hands-on/
======
ntw1103
$300 isn't really cheap.* It is funny how the perspective of cheap changes
when companies start offering $1k options.

*The opinion of what is cheap is highly subjective.

